# Key fobs stopped working today



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Around the mirror is a black surround. Under that is an antenna or sorts that I believe is for the key fobs. If you can separate the black surround it's possible that antenna didn't get plugged back in when they put your new glass in and reassembled everything. That's my guess

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnCapuano (Apr 14, 2017)

That's what I was thinking too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnCapuano (Apr 14, 2017)

I was talking to the guy when he was replacing it but didn't see him plug that back together. Looks like I need to call their company tomorrow and see if they can fix it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

This is a picture of the antenna









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnCapuano (Apr 14, 2017)

You think I can hook it back up without the windshield coming back off?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes, all you have to do is remove the RH side of that black trim surround and you'll have access to the antenna and the wiring, just like in the picture. Windshield doesn't have to come out, trust me on that. I've replaced a number of Cruze windshields. 

But if the wiring is already all hooked up, then I'm at a loss as to what the issue may be. But it seems to me I had a similar issue on a Camaro windshield that I changed and forgot to plug the antenna module back in. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnCapuano (Apr 14, 2017)

Just opened that black box this morning and you were right the sensor was not plugged in. Plugged it in and it's working perfect. Thanks for your help. Saved me a run to the dealership.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## renaku4 (Feb 13, 2016)

No problem. Glad it was an easy fix.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

